# Help getting rid of substrate carpet algae



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

HC carpets need high light and CO2 to consistently grow well, so you walk a tight rope keeping the light high enough to grow it, but not so high that algae can take over. Of course, you also have to fertilize so no nutrient is limiting the growth rate of the HC. And, you need to do a great job maintaining the tank and water, so everything is kept clean, to further discourage algae.

Starting where you are now, the first step will have to be getting rid of the present algae, hopefully without killing the HC. You can find methods for doing that by searching this forum, or perhaps others will suggest the method that worked for them.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

BBA and possibly GSA on what i this is anubias. is it staghorn on substrate?

morning shots of excel(start slow) and cranking up CO2 never hurts. same goes for removing decaying stuff and keeping tank overall clean.
i wouldnt recommend lowering light since that HC really needs it.


----------



## victorng (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks to your suggestions. Seems I should try increasing CO2 and not dim the lights to protect theHC. Maybe boosting current can help. Usually, after I clean my Eheim, I get good strong flow for about a week. I have a foam insert on the intake, so I suspect it eventually gets clogged with debris, and reduces flow. I have a Singapore shrimp that likes to hang out near the outlet... when it starts climbing onto the lily outlet itself, I know the flow has been reduced...
Victor


----------

